# EEA family permit cover letter



## mikey1979 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi folks how is everyone 

How long does the cover letter need to be of your relationship with your wife??

Plus is it best to get a employers letter to say you work there and how many hours you work & how much your paid a month, or would your contract of employment be enough? 

Thank you & be good to hear from you


----------



## mikey1979 (Mar 30, 2016)

Please help thank you


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

my cover letter read as follows:



> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I am pleased to declare thet my wife xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx with passport number xxxxxxxxxxxxx, is applying for the EEA Family Permit on the basis of our marriage. Once granted the EEA Family permit she will join me in England where we will live together as husband and wife at 123 Fake Street.
> 
> ...


I had a letter generated by my HR department stating:
1. National Insurance number
2. Salary
3. Length of employment
4. Nature of employment (ie. Permanent)
5. Job Title


----------



## mikey1979 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you so much for getting back to me 

What else did you did you put into the EEA family permit as in documents 

I hope to hear from you soon


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

mikey1979 said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me
> 
> What else did you did you put into the EEA family permit as in documents
> 
> I hope to hear from you soon


All the documents I supplied are listed in the letter


----------



## mikey1979 (Mar 30, 2016)

And did you write a cover letter on how you met your wife or husband as in your relationship ? 

Thank you again & hope to hear from you soon


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

mikey1979 said:


> And did you write a cover letter on how you met your wife or husband as in your relationship ?
> 
> Thank you again & hope to hear from you soon


Also mentioned in the documents.


----------



## mikey1979 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you 

Are true star 😀😀


----------

